# Seagate's new slogan "Your on"



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I happened by Seagate's webpage to view some product information and came away feeling a bit confused. I am not sure if I understand what they are trying to say here with their (new?) slogan:

https://seagate.com/freeagent/

Has editing really gone so far downhill that Seagate allowed careless grammar into their latest marketing campaign? Or is there some other meaning that is escaping me entirely?


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

You know, I gave up years ago trying to correct that particular mistake. I used to care. I used to correct it when I came across it.

One day I got a private message in a chat system after making such a correction: "Your mean". I glanced in the mirror, saw Sisyphus and quit bothering.

I didn't even make a fuss about the fact that we celebrated the new millenium a year early.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

radix023 said:


> You know, I gave up years ago trying to correct that particular mistake. I used to care. I used to correct it when I came across it.
> 
> One day I got a private message in a chat system after making such a correction: "Your mean".


The proper response to that is, "Your mean to."

We can thank the internet for an entire generation of complete morons. Far worse than grammar and spelling errors is the truly astonishing level of ignorance which is regularly displayed in online forums. I'm starting to believe some people's rear ends have never seen the inside of a library!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Turn your head-banging frustration to amusement:
https://quotation-marks.blogspot.com/


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I think it was done on purpose. I think they're say Seagate FreeAgent holds your "on." I think that's what they're getting at with that bit they have about when we are without our passions we are less than ourselves but with Seagate free agent that won't happen anymore.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Who cares?

Apple had "Think different"


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

If someone could invent a car that runs on misused apostrophes, we could put an end to Global Warming.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

JRR said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Apple had "Think different"


If one was going by the American Heritage Dictionary, that could actually be correct usage. They just so happen to list the word different as an adverb.

https://dictionary.reference.com/browse/different (second listing)


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's see, it's a hard drive dock that uses large-ish "portable" drive cartridges, and a sync utility (aka Windows Briefcase/SyncToy/Windows Backup...) 

Well, it's about as good of an idea as "Your on."


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I think it was done on purpose. I think they're say Seagate FreeAgent holds your "on." I think that's what they're getting at with that bit they have about when we are without our passions we are less than ourselves but with Seagate free agent that won't happen anymore.


Huh?

Your for you're is one of my biggest pet peeves, along with looser for loser.

These are not even difficult to get right. I can understand someone misspelling supercalifragilisticexpialidocious but you're?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JRR said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Apple had "Think different"


And McDonalds had "I'm Lovin' It"
Burger King had "Have It Your Way".


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

VS said:


> Huh?


Ok, think Markuspeak. Seagate is saying they now have a mobile way to carry whatever your "on" is, be your "on" ("on" meaning thing that turns you on in a non-sexual way) music, movies, or anything else that can be measured in megabytes.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Ok, think Markuspeak. Seagate is saying they now have a mobile way to carry whatever your "on" is, be your "on" ("on" meaning thing that turns you on in a non-sexual way).


I don't think it's strictly limited to the non-sexual context here 

My, that's a large hard drive!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> My, that's a large hard drive!


And it spins at 5400RPMs too


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Whoever thought that up should have his Your In screened.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

VS said:


> Huh?
> 
> Your for you're is one of my biggest pet peeves, along with looser for loser.
> 
> These are not even difficult to get right. I can understand someone misspelling supercalifragilisticexpialidocious but you're?


I think the "your" is intentional. Think of it as another way of saying Seagate is your gateway to the world.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah, ok. I get it.


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 15, 2006)

*Related in a Bad Grammar sort of way...*

are the Joseph Bank store signs hanging over their plastic-coated pants that say "Less Wrinkles." Shouldn't it be "Fewer Wrinkles?"

I swear, I knew a guy in grade school named Les Wrinkles, so the sign stops me short every time I'm in the store (which isn't often, honestly...).

Jupiter


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jupiter said:


> are the Joseph Bank store signs hanging over their plastic-coated pants that say "Less Wrinkles." Shouldn't it be "Fewer Wrinkles?"
> 
> I swear, I knew a guy in grade school named Les Wrinkles, so the sign stops me short every time I'm in the store (which isn't often, honestly...).
> 
> Jupiter


Clearly, you have to take a picture then email it to him through Classmates.com. 

Yes, it should be "fewer". Pet peeve. On a skin care ad running now, some former teen actress talks about having "less pimples" and we always shout "fewer!"

Checkouts should also say "Ten items or fewer" to be grammatically correct.

Less: something you can't count individually (hunger, strife)
Fewer: something you can (wars, famines)


----------

